# DTV App 4.2.015



## Fish_Stick (Apr 8, 2015)

And so it begins...got a request to update the DTV app on Android and it went smoothly. Opened up the app and now to use it you have to agree to the new end user agreement. However they automatically share your data with Nielsen's TV ratings. Guess they have to pay for the merger somehow...

Not cool AT&T, not cool. Uninstalling this and plan on making some calls.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Fish_Stick said:


> .
> 
> Not cool AT&T, not cool. Uninstalling this and plan on making some calls.


Unless those calls are for switching providers, I wont be wasting the time.....


----------



## Fish_Stick (Apr 8, 2015)

peds48 said:


> Unless those calls are for switching providers, I wont be wasting the time.....


I plan on creating a trail of complaints so they'll know exactly why I cancelled when my contract is up.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Fish_Stick said:


> I plan on creating a trail of complaints so they'll know exactly why I cancelled when my contract is up.


And that wont change anything. Putting on a tin foil hat has better results!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

One thing I don't get is why you wouldn't want that? It helps keep the shows you like from being canceled. 

And are you sure that was not their before anyway? Because I thought it was...

Directv has always had stuff about that on its web site.


----------



## Fish_Stick (Apr 8, 2015)

inkahauts said:


> One thing I don't get is why you wouldn't want that? It helps keep the shows you like from being canceled.
> 
> And are you sure that was not their before anyway? Because I thought it was...
> 
> Directv has always had stuff about that on its web site.


Data is big business and they get to collect it for free and sell it to them. This function should be an opt in one, not one that forces you to share your data automatically or you can't use the app. Looking through agreements and privacy policies this was the only mention: Eligibility for local channels is based on service address within certain designated market areas as defined by Nielsen Media Research, Inc.

Just thought about it and I filled out a survey for them one time. $30 cash in an envelope for a week and a half or 2 of TV viewing habits. So think of what they must pay to get it easier, faster and probably without most people knowing.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure this was in their before, and I believe DirecTV already tracks everything you watch on your receivers unless you have opted out.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> I'm pretty sure this was in their before, and I believe DirecTV already tracks everything you watch on your receivers unless you have opted out.


Right on! Want an example, look at the "What Hot Now" feature on the receivers using the Active function or the Tv Apps. That tells you what is most folks watching right now.


----------



## Fish_Stick (Apr 8, 2015)

Beerstalker said:


> I'm pretty sure this was in their before, and I believe DirecTV already tracks everything you watch on your receivers unless you have opted out.


DirecTV more than likely collected this data, however forcing you to automatically transmit the data to Nielsen is a whole other story.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Who do you think they have always share their dvr data with? Neilson is the first one. Then after that, they use it to sell adds to advertisers, even if blindly a lot of the time. They are just being better at telling you now I think. Again, I don't care about it, its tv. They are not learning your buying habits or what you won from this. Just that you are using their service and how you use their service and what you watch.


----------



## beer_geek (Jun 14, 2007)

The new app blows.


----------



## Fish_Stick (Apr 8, 2015)

beer_geek said:


> The new app blows.


So much for AT&T leaving everything alone :nono2:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The new app has nothing to do with the merger. This stuff doesn't get built overnight.


----------



## Fish_Stick (Apr 8, 2015)

inkahauts said:


> The new app has nothing to do with the merger. This stuff doesn't get built overnight.


It does when you have to make sure everyone knows you're part of the AT&T family. Look at how fast they managed to change the logos on your boxes. Also, for things not happening overnight how do you explain this? Link Seems that AT&T is already interested in selling off parts that it's not interested in. I guarantee you they've had things in the works since they first agreed to the purchase regardless if it actually got approved.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Fish_Stick said:


> It does when you have to make sure everyone knows you're part of the AT&T family. Look at how fast they managed to change the logos on your boxes. Also, for things not happening overnight how do you explain this? http://news.investors.com/technology/081315-766442-att-possible-seller-directv-latin-america-paytv-assets.htmSeems that AT&T is already interested in selling off parts that it's not interested in. I guarantee you they've had things in the works since they first agreed to the purchase regardless if it actually got approved.


Your link goes nowhere


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Fish_Stick said:


> It does when you have to make sure everyone knows you're part of the AT&T family. Look at how fast they managed to change the logos on your boxes. Also, for things not happening overnight how do you explain this? http://news.investors.com/technology/081315-766442-att-possible-seller-directv-latin-america-paytv-assets.htmSeems that AT&T is already interested in selling off parts that it's not interested in. I guarantee you they've had things in the works since they first agreed to the purchase regardless if it actually got approved.


The new layout and features they have added have nothing to do with the merger specifically. But of course they threw the logo stuff in to. That's only logical. But it doesn't have anything to do with the changes, those have been under way for a while and while sure there's a ton of stuff they have been planning, they haven't been telling them how to program their apps. Heck, they are going to have DIRECTV program all their stuff going forward!

Your link doesn't work...

And what is the problem people are having with the app? I actually am liking the new layout a bit more, I think they are trying to make it easier to see if you are using it to control a tv or using it as an independent device to watch tv on. That is a good thing imho.


----------



## Fish_Stick (Apr 8, 2015)

peds48 said:


> Your link goes nowhere


Try it now. Forum didn't like that long of an address.


----------



## Fish_Stick (Apr 8, 2015)

inkahauts said:


> The new layout and features they have added have nothing to do with the merger specifically. But of course they threw the logo stuff in to. That's only logical. But it doesn't have anything to do with the changes, those have been under way for a while and while sure there's a ton of stuff they have been planning, they haven't been telling them how to program their apps. Heck, they are going to have DIRECTV program all their stuff going forward!
> 
> Your link doesn't work...
> 
> And what is the problem people are having with the app? I actually am liking the new layout a bit more, I think they are trying to make it easier to see if you are using it to control a tv or using it as an independent device to watch tv on. That is a good thing imho.


I think you fail to realize how evil the AT&T empire really is. You bet they've been telling them how to run things since they agreed to purchase them. DTV people might be programming it, but AT&T fools are directing it.

Link is fixed now.

So far people are complaining that recordings do not work, login problems, receivers not being found on the network...you know the usual take a perfectly working app and destroy it.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Fish_Stick said:


> This function should be an opt in one


It is, don't use the app and you opt out.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Fish_Stick said:


> I think you fail to realize how evil the AT&T empire really is. You bet they've been telling them how to run things since they agreed to purchase them. DTV people might be programming it, but AT&T fools are directing it.
> 
> Link is fixed now.
> 
> So far people are complaining that recordings do not work, login problems, receivers not being found on the network...you know the usual take a perfectly working app and destroy it.


No I don't fail to realize anything. They haven't been in control and would get in huge trouble if they had been. But more importantly this is far to small fry for them to be looking at before now. Integrating departments and other synergies is what they would have been planning and preparing for. The design of an app is probably an after thought at best during this process till maybe they get teams combined sometime in the short future.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Fish_Stick said:


> .
> 
> So far people are complaining that recordings do not work, login problems, receivers not being found on the network...you know the usual take a perfectly working app and destroy it.


To be fair, since I also don't like ATT, that stuff has been happening all along way before ATT acquired DIRECTV


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

To clarify, the mandatory opt in is very new.
Until the new versions, you could opt out.
The new apps do make it very clear on page 1 that if you had opted out before, you can no longer do so. 

And although the merger was officially closed a week ago, all the meetings, strategies, planning, org charts were in full swing. They started many many months ago. That is legal. Having been involved with mergers, you can do many things. Not everything but you can tee it all up and flip the switch upon approval.


----------



## Fish_Stick (Apr 8, 2015)

peds48 said:


> To be fair, since I also don't like ATT, that stuff has been happening all along way before ATT acquired DIRECTV


I'll agree partially on that but the user's complained that after updating these things no longer worked.


----------



## Fish_Stick (Apr 8, 2015)

inkahauts said:


> No I don't fail to realize anything. They haven't been in control and would get in huge trouble if they had been. But more importantly this is far to small fry for them to be looking at before now. Integrating departments and other synergies is what they would have been planning and preparing for. The design of an app is probably an after thought at best during this process till maybe they get teams combined sometime in the short future.


The corporations run the government so who's going to do anything about it? AT&T loves dipping their fingers into everything right away and screwing it all up along the way. Surprisingly I still have a working box but I'm sure they'll be pushing out a half baked non functioning "update" soon so you know it's AT&T and no longer DirecTV.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I hate to disagree but I like the new app. The problems I was having with out of home viewing have all been resolved since the update ( he typed tempting fate)


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Does anyone know how to keep my login "sticky" on the new app for Android tablets? What I mean is the old app had a place in the settings that allowed you to stay logged into the app even if you exited. Now I have to enter my password every time I open the app. My userid stays in its field, but now I have to re-enter my password every time I close the app.


----------

